# Video: PCGH blickt hinter die Kulissen des Online-Shops Alternate



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. September 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Video: PCGH blickt hinter die Kulissen des Online-Shops Alternate gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Video: PCGH blickt hinter die Kulissen des Online-Shops Alternate


----------



## Charlie Harper (20. September 2011)

Diese AKL sind echt ne coole Sache. Wie viele Reihen hat das bei Alternate denn?


----------



## xTc (20. September 2011)

Ich hätte da eine Idee für eine Challenge:

Man bekommt einen Einkaufswagen und eine Stunde Zeit und darf einsammeln, was in den Einkaufswagen passt. Das bekommt man dan gratis.
Ich opfer mich auch als erster....


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. September 2011)

Wenn ich da einen Tag mal Zeit hätte wurde ich denn die Bude leer Räumen


----------



## Cube (20. September 2011)

Ich komme gleich mit nen Bulldozer und nen Sattelschlepper... .... brauche bloss noch ein der Den bulli fährt xD


----------



## xTc (20. September 2011)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Wenn ich da einen Tag mal Zeit hätte wurde ich denn die Bude leer Räumen


 
Ich zweifel das da ein Tag reicht.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (20. September 2011)

xTc schrieb:


> Ich zweifel das da ein Tag reicht.


 Glaube ich auch, denke da  wäre auch eher ein ganzer Güterzug als ein Sattelschlepper notwendig...

@ PCGH: und, habt ihr schon einen Bulli gesehen..? Ups, vergaß, fällt ja bestimmt auch unter NDA...


----------



## KILLTHIS (20. September 2011)

Da lohnt es sich glatt, den Airbus zu mieten.  Schon Wahnsinn, was da am Tage an Ware rausgeht.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (20. September 2011)

Man, ich bin sowas von zusammengezuckt. Ihr solltet das nächste mal das Mic runterpegeln.

btt:
Ist ja ganz schön groß geworden das Unternehmen... Kann mich da an einen Beitrag im TV von vor einigen Jahren erinnern und da war es noch recht übersichtlich und nun ist das ein riesen Ding. Krass aber so solls ja auch sein.


----------



## derP4computer (20. September 2011)

> Der Computer-Shop vor Ort in Linden


Bild 4: Sieht mehr aus wie die Abfertigung am Flughafen. 
Liegt das Linden in Hessen? 
Also Kurzurlaub in Frankfurt oder Wiesbaden machen und ohne Frau Shopen gehen.


----------



## fac3l3ss (20. September 2011)

derP4computer schrieb:


> (...)
> Liegt das Linden in Hessen?
> (...)


 Genau 

Hättet ihr gesagt, dass ihr zu Alternate geht, wäre ich auch mal vorbeigekommen 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------

